# Male Pigeon for adoption to good home!



## saholloway (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had this male homing pigeon for several years, but I am moving soon and I cannot take him with me. He fell off my roof as a baby, and I hand raised him. He is white with some iridescent black feathers and loves people. He seriously always flies down and lands on my head when I let him out. He does bite though. If anyone is interested, please let me know! I'm out in the LA area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How soon do you need to find a home for your pigeon? There are a couple of us in So Cal that might be able to help.

Terry


----------



## saholloway (Oct 3, 2013)

I have about 2 months before I move, so it's not critical to get him a home right this second. Its just important to me that he is in a good home, and is safe.


----------

